# On the hunt for a 6C10 Triode Tube



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

It's a Rare tube.(6C10) It's part of the tube line-up for an early 80's Rivera Super Champ. I inquired at the Tubestore, and Tube Depot and they are currently out of stock, but are looking for me. A pair of RCA's just sold on Ebay for $128.00 USD(ouch!) I bid, but not high enough apparently! If anyone in our membership has one kicking around, please let me know.

Thanks and regards John


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

KCA is showing them in stock at $38.00 each.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks for your reply and the lead. I'll act on that Immediately.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Antique Electronics Supply is also showing stock. $29.95 US
(www.tubesandmore.com)


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Sneaky said:


> KCA is showing them in stock at $38.00 each.


KCA has a minimum order of $100.00.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

holy crap, that's a pricey tube. Will check my tube boxes and see if I have one kicking around.


----------

